# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  نحوه گزارش گیری در دلفی 8

## shahlagawily

لطفاً‌ نحوه گزارش گیری در دلفی 8 را بصورت کامل توضیح دهید

----------


## bazarazad

از منوی Tools گزینه Rave Desiner 
انتخاب new data object:
1 - driver data view :اگر دیتابیس دارید و
2 - direct data view :زمانیکه از فرمهای دلفی تقاضای گزارش دارید
در کل یعنی تعریف data view
از پالت Report شی Region Component رو اضافه کن
band component :عناوین گزارش
data band component:مکان رکوردها
اضافه کردن data text ها به data band
البته برای دلفی 7ببخشید

----------


## shahlagawily

دست تان درد نکند ولی من دلفی 8 نیاز دارم :evil:   :idea:

----------


## mhsofts

> دست تان درد نکند ولی من دلفی 8 نیاز دارم :evil:   :idea:


(یک دلفی کار)لطفا یک 


> تابع


 تبدیل عددبحروف برای اینجانب بفرستید ادرسm_hosainy@yahoo.com یا در سایت باشتراک بگذارید :sad2:

----------


## minoo1981

خواهش می کنم به من کمک کنید من برای گزارش گیری از rave استفاده میکنم (در دلفی 7 )ولی برای شماره ردیف مشکل دارم لطفا کمک کنید خیلی اضطراری است

----------


## borland dariush

کاربر minoo1981 اگه شماره ردیف از نوع auto number باشه فکر کنم مشکلت حل بشه . چون خودش اتومات پر میکنه .

----------


## hasbarcelona

لطفا کد رجیستر Delphi 2005 را بفرستید
 با تشکر

----------

